# Farben ineinander übergehen lassen



## Chris2489 (21. April 2009)

Hallo,

meine Frage ist, wie ich , wie unten gezeigt, irgendwelche Farben inneinander überfliesen lassen kann.


Ich möchte einen Farbverlauf haben, der mit Farbton x startet und mit Farbton y endet.


Es wäre sehr nett, wenn mir jemand bei dieser Frage helfen könnte.

LG Chris2489


----------



## smileyml (21. April 2009)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum.

Deine Frage hätte sich schneller mit Hilfe des Handbuchs, Google, der Suchfunktion oder einfach Probieren schneller lösen lassen, als so - aber was solls...

Farbe x = deine Vordergrundfarbe
Farbe y = deine Hintergrundfarbe

Mit Hilfe des Farbverlauf-Werkzeuges (Taste g) den entsprechenden linearen ("oben" einstellbar) "aufziehen", also eine Seite klicken und gedrückt halten - dort ist die Vordergrundfarbe 100% und dann die Maus nach links, rechts oder wo auch immer hin bewegen. Dabei siehst du eine Linie auf dem Bildschirm. Wenn du dann die Maustaste wieder loslässt wird dort die Hintergrundfarbe 100% haben und zwischen den beiden Punkten (da wo die Linie vorher zu sehen war) werden beide Farbe gleichmäßig ineinander übergehen.

Grüße Marco


----------

